# Help with sweaty palms!



## The_Arc_Angel (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey all
I'm a real nervous guy and i have this issue with sweating during the competition! The problem is i have a 2006 Hoyt pro elite and there is no grip just straight onto the rizor.

I was thinking about putting a small layer of black hockey tape around the grip but i dont want to have this sticky crap all over it.

Does anyone have any idea's or suggestions on this topic? Maybe you are in the same situation as me. Someone told me Tenis tape...

When i shoot the bow is sliding around in my palm 

SUCKS! 

Thanks!


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Take advantage of this. Many people grip the bow and torque it and throw the arrows off. I wear a cotton glove on the bow hand so it doesnt stick to the bow. I also dont hardly touch the sides of the bow during the shot. I used to also use a baseball glove when I shot with fingers. Dont get down , there are many here that can help .....


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

wilson tennis racket grip tape. I put it on my apex's and my ultratec. I haven't had an issue with torque. It keeps my hand in place especially when shooting outside in the heat. I hate feeling my hand sliding when I am trying to make a shot.


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

i just picked up some gauze tape at the local sporting goods shop its usually in the tennis dept it works really good it doesnt get tacky or seems to melt like other tapes do hope that makes sense


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Sweaty palms are better than hairy palms. Have you tried a shooting glove?

I used talcum powder when I used to play billiards. That kept my palms dry. A rosen bag may help as well.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Really I have always liked it when the grip was slippy from sweat or anything else. It lets the bow slide into my hand the same every time with absolutely no torque (I don't grip the bow). What I used to use years ago was a little pouch that fir on my belt that I put baby powder in. It is normally used by finger shooters to powder their tabs. Anyway, I just lightly slap my thumb pad area against the thing to get pwoder on my hand. Lets the bow slide right into place, but does do away with the sweaty feeling.

I think anything that makes the grip stick to your hand can introduce some torque to the bow. Just my opinion.


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

actually sweaty palms that make your hand slide into place is the totally wrong way of gripping a bow ,you should place your hand high into the grip so when your hand does get wet it stays in the same position this is very important if hand placement is vertical this will cause arrows to go high or low if its horizontal arrow placement will be left or right also a anti sweat grip will minimize any hand movement and maintain the exact hand and pressure point position from shot to shot , this is not my advice but our new olympic coach kisik lees quote from his book , proper form for the compound and recurve are basically the same , if you try this i guarantee your accuracy and scores will improve a lot


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I always carry a Golf Glove with me for those "wet" days. Just have to pay more attention to hand position.


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

*Grip Tape*

what i use is the tape they use on runninng boards on trucks .It is rough in texture and sticks well. I cut a piece about 4" by 3/8 wide and start abone the throat and go down . You can always make it longer, shorter, wider, whatever you like. I keep extra with me while shooting incase it wears or wrinkles then just pull off and apply new.


----------



## horiZontal (Aug 3, 2006)

Todzilla said:


> what i use is the tape they use on runninng boards on trucks .It is rough in texture and sticks well. I cut a piece about 4" by 3/8 wide and start abone the throat and go down . You can always make it longer, shorter, wider, whatever you like. I keep extra with me while shooting incase it wears or wrinkles then just pull off and apply new.


An old pro advised me to do similar, only he told me to use the stuff they put on the tops of skateboards. Throw away the grip altogether and just put a thin piece down the back of the riser. I worked well for me; it helped tighten my grouping tremendously.


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

ouch do you guys have any skin left on your sweaty palms when your finished shooting ?


----------



## KenL (Dec 1, 2005)

Try the Skateboard tape....I keep various sizes with me all the time for the kids I coach, plus one sheet (about $8) will last a single shooter a liftime.


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

I added a chalk bag into my belt rig (the one that you use for rock climbing), this helps me when my hands get all sweaty. Another option is a liquid chalk, it does not get as messy as using regular chalk.


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

I added a chalk bag into my belt rig (the one that you use for rock climbing), this helps me when my hands get all sweaty. Another option is a liquid chalk, it does not get as messy as using regular chalk.


----------



## knerrc18 (Nov 25, 2006)

when im shooting my bow i only use my thumb and index finger to hold the grip, i find that this helps alot by allowing air flow, it also prevents over torquing which i found is a very nasty cause to wild arrow's. If you insist on using a full grip try using some palm chalk which you can get at any walmart or billard supply store. Palm chalk is used to keep sweat off your palm while shooting pool.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

arrowshooters said:


> I always carry a Golf Glove with me for those "wet" days. Just have to pay more attention to hand position.


What kind of gloves would you recommend? I’ve been shooting for a few years now and I’ve recently joined an S3DA team and with indoor competitions I’ve found myself drying my hands after every shot. I have some softball gloves but my mom was saying something thinner. I also keep seeing comments about chalk? Could anyone help?


----------

